# specifying the default Gateway?

## pavera

Small issue really, I have a dhcp server on my network, and I have Gentoo set up to get an address from that, but I'd really like to configure it statically so I can turn off dhcp on my server (this is the only machine getting ip's from the server).  The reason I have it set up this way is because when I try to configure the static IP as per the instructions, I can't get outside of my local network (ping/nfs/ssh/telnet all work fine inside, but nothing gets out, web browsing, ssh, nothing).  I think its because I don't know where to tell gentoo what the default gateway is, how do you do that? where do I put the default gateway?

----------

## leej

If you're going to launch the network at boot time (rc-update add net.eth0 default), just customize the /etc/conf.d/net script.

In fact, I'd ensure iface_eth0="dhcp" is uncommented, then uncomment the gateway field, ensuring it's set to the correct IP.

----------

## neuron

also make sure you have your resolv.conf working  :Smile: 

----------

## pavera

yeah, resolv.conf is fine.

(it really isn't that because I can't ping straight IP's), furthermore, names do resolve, if I try to ping something, the name resolves (I have DNS server inside my network).  it just can't get out at the IP level... 

I don't see a "gateway" field in the /etc/conf.d/net script..

where is it?  or, what is the sintax to add it?

----------

## pavera

so, I'm blind, fine!

figured it out thanks!

----------

